# Show me St. Louis



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great write up and video. Nice to see you getting good exposure. Hope it brings in some donations


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That was beautiful to watch Mary...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great write up and video. Nice to see you getting good exposure. Hope it brings in some donations


Thanks Rob, we are hoping to raise enough funds to have the surgery done for the heart murmur dog Glassy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, so glad you posted the video. I had company and didn't watch. Bob did a good job. Thanks!! (Miss Happy says hello)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> Mary, so glad you posted the video. I had company and didn't watch. Bob did a good job. Thanks!! (Miss Happy says hello)


Give Miss Happy BIG KISSES for me... You need to come by and visit, so I can you and my girl!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to Bob and all those who work with him to help these wonderful dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> A big thank you to Bob and all those who work with him to help these wonderful dogs.


I just wish more people would get involved... there isnt anything better than a rescue dog going to his/her new forever home! The warm feeling you get in your heart is unexplainable.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, I was in hospital for 2 weeks recently but doing better...off oxygen and doing pulmonary therapy. We will visit soon and continue to support Dirks Fund as we are so thankful for Sweet Katie and Miss Happy (both from Dirks Fund).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Phyllis, glad to hear your doing better, take it easy and only come up to visit when your are feeling well enough.


----------

